

Never heard of this law firm, but there's some stellar startup guides/PDFs - thorax
http://www.fenwick.com/publications/

======
skmurphy
Fenwick is a very well established tech law firm. They host a number of events
at their Mountain View headquarters every month, see
<http://www.fenwick.com/fenwickfocus/1.6.0.asp>

Fred Greguras, author of the 2007 Corporation Starting Guide runs multiple
workshops and bootcamps every year on the topic, normally in conjunction with
a non-profit association.

------
thorax
Maybe they're releasing these to draw in clients? Here are two of the gems I
found so far:

[http://www.fenwick.com/docstore/Publications/Corporate/2007_...](http://www.fenwick.com/docstore/Publications/Corporate/2007_Guide_Starting_Corp.pdf)

[http://www.fenwick.com/docstore/Publications/Corporate/Corpo...](http://www.fenwick.com/docstore/Publications/Corporate/Corporate_Governance_Guide.pdf)

Covering initial capital structure, the makeup of early startup boards, etc.
Really good stuff.

I've seen nothing of this quality for free out there. Here's an example note
from the 2007 Guide to Starting a Corporation:

"The per share value at the time of founding is determined by the cash
purchases of stock and the number of shares issued. For example, if one
founder buys stock in exchange for technology and the other founder buys a 50%
interest for cash, the value of the technology and the fair market value per
share is dictated by the cash purchase since its monetary value is certain."

